# Yearling Spotted Enclosure Size



## Wiggly1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi guys ive currently got a yearling spotted in a 88l plastic tub 32deg warm end .24d cool end what is the best size enclosure to house her in for the rest of her life??


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 20, 2017)

A spotted python will live happily in a 4ft tank (1200mm), but you can get away with a 3 ft, if it has good depth.


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 27, 2017)

and get that temp up to 34 deg c, your Spotty will be much happier


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 28, 2017)

But make sure there's a temp. gradient! 34 deg C is too hot throughout the entire enclosure.


----------

